# 4 point major for katie!!!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today in Lake City, FL under Ken Buxton JA Nat/Int'l CH U-CH AOM Redyre Extra Spicy won her FOURTH AKC Major from the Bred By Exhibitor class, a 4 pointer. This gives Katie 13 of the 15 points she needs to become an AKC Champion, at 12 months of age.

She showed like a true champion for me today. As usual ringside comment was positive, with many noting her lovely breed type, and in particular her beautiful movement.

I was grateful the rain held off until after Breed judging was over!

Top top off a wonderful day, I enjoyed a lunch with the Kostlich Rottweilers crew with Vickie, Krissie, and Krissie's extra nice beau, Rob. Home made fare included a fabulous pea salad, outstanding potato salad, home made deviled eggs (WOW they were good!), crudite, and brats cooked on the grill. To finish it off in style there was key lime pie and home made eclair cake. YUM!!

Then the bottom fell out, and I departed show grounds to find a delightfully nice room to relax in until tomorrow.

I have a chance to finish her tomorrow, but for now, I'm just SO HAPPY with today's win!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats and sounds like you both had a wonderful time! I hope she makes the Championship Title..........which I am sure she will!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations, it is well deserved. Katie is a lovely girl. Are you going to special her right away? 

I finally get BB back out next weekend, but she would need to win BOW everyday to finish. I would just like to get one BOW, because that would be her second major, and singles are pretty easy to get down here.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you so much!!! I am just floating around on my Katie cloud!!

Yes, she will be moving up and continuing on immediately. With the reception we have had in the classes, I expect we will have her Grand Championship title in short order as well.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congratulations to you both! Almost there.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Congrats! She is a pretty girl!


----------

